# Rem 870 Express Fix?



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

My 870 is having a hard time loading the next shell from the magazine. It seems like the lever does not function properly. Does anyone know how to fix this or has anyone else experienced this same problem?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

GreenFletchings said:


> My 870 is having a hard time loading the next shell from the magazine. It seems like the lever does not function properly. Does anyone know how to fix this or has anyone else experienced this same problem?


I had a similar problem,turned out I had the plug in wrongO|*


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Dunkem said:


> I had a similar problem,turned out I had the plug in wrongO|*


It just looks like shell is coming into the chamber area from the magazine at a strange angle. It still gets there, just doesn't seal the deal every time.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

$hit can it and get a Winchester SXP ;-) It solved all my problems.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I gave up on my 870 this year and bought an SXP. I love it!


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

AdamBrewer said:


> I gave up on my 870 this year and bought an SXP. I love it!


I just want the SBEII, but it costs more than my life is even worth.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I've got a winchester 1300 which is pretty similar to the sxp's before winny was bought by the company that owns browning. I'd say get a winchester with all of the bias I can muster. Keep toying with the 870 until you can fix the problem, and keep it as a spare should you accidentally lose the winny in a lake. 

Conversely, I would look into pulling the entire gun apart and seeing if there aren't any damaged components.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

fishreaper said:


> I've got a winchester 1300 which is pretty similar to the sxp's before winny was bought by the company that owns browning. I'd say get a winchester with all of the bias I can muster. Keep toying with the 870 until you can fix the problem, and keep it as a spare should you accidentally lose the winny in a lake.
> 
> Conversely, I would look into pulling the entire gun apart and seeing if there aren't any damaged components.


I was messing around with it this morning and noticed some extra friction between the slide/bolt and the small metal railing on the far side. It has a little bend in it that I think is supposed to be there but it might be just a bit too big


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

GreenFletchings said:


> I was messing around with it this morning and noticed some extra friction between the slide/bolt and the small metal railing on the far side. It has a little bend in it that I think is supposed to be there but it might be just a bit too big


when did you buy this one? Remington has really lost it with this gun. It's a shame because I would go into battle with an older 870 but I wouldn't touch a new one.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

utahgolf said:


> when did you buy this one? Remington has really lost it with this gun. It's a shame because I would go into battle with an older 870 but I wouldn't touch a new one.


I bought it about a month ago. I hope I can just get it broken in. I will hopefully shoot a lot next week. Going up to Idaho for some waterfowl and pigeon action


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

It definitely could be a break in thing. A good smith can find the issue and work some magic too. I know my buddy needed to do that even with his expensive beretta. and if you ever wanna spend some change, beretta all the way!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fishreaper said:


> I've got a winchester 1300 which is pretty similar to the sxp's before winny was bought by the company that owns browning.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I have one of those too. I have shot the crap out of that thing and it is still a fantastic shotgun, and much better than my ex-870 ever dreamed of being. It's a shame too because the 870 has a nice feel and swing to it, but the quality sure isn't there anymore.


----------

